# New Arrival - Seiko 7s26-0120 S-wave



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

My constant companion these past 12 years has been my much loved, and often admired, black-faced Seiko 100m Automatic 7s26-0120. After joining this forum, and learning a bit, I discovered that my watch had also been marketed as the 'S-Wave'. Aside from the 'S-Wave' legend, this watch is identical to mine. These were marketed in a variety of dial colours - blue, maroon, green, black and this rather fetching yellow. I believe the price new for these was around the Â£100 mark (I think that's what I paid for mine back in '97) but were never, for some reason, a commercial success. I cannot understand why not. The build quality of this watch is phenomenal. Stainless steel (mix of brushed/polished) case, solid steel bracelet (with the nice extra bit that folds over the clasp), signed crown, mineral glass (hardlex, I presume) crystal and display back, quick-set day and date, strong lume and those lovely, easy-to-read dials. All of that plus the bullet-proof, pick-up-and-go 7s26 movement. It's a hell of a watch though I guess, by today's standards, a bit small at 38/40mm.

Anyway, there it is. I absolutely love it. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello nick

i have a similar looking one but with a blue dial (your yellow one is gorgeous B) )

mine came from fleabay quiet cheaply (though i can't remember what i actually paid for it!), it runs great and is in a sort of mini helmet case....










john 

ps, sorry for the poor quality pic (rubbish pics are my trademark :blush: :blush:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi John

Thanks for posting that pic.

I've seen this dial in two configurations - yours, with that slightly 'helmet' shaped case and mine with the more 'cushion' style. Also, your bracelet is a different design, I notice.

Well, I guess blue's next for me then! 

N


----------

